# Hiring a Kontakt Script Author / Programmer



## mikestanley (May 27, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can find a good Kontakt script author? It's for some rather large sample libraries.. paid of course.

Cheers o-[][]-o

PS - if anyone is interested or knows of a good KSP programmer, please PM me


----------



## mk282 (May 27, 2014)

PM'd.


----------



## wonshu (May 27, 2014)

I've dealt with EvilDragon (Mario Krušelj) and he is very good and kind.

His contact is here:

http://www.musikbits.com/generator.php

Highly recommended


----------



## Ah_dziz (Jun 8, 2014)

I've tried a couple time to pay to have a custom script made with little luck. I contacted the programmers and gave them a brief description of what I wanted to have made and it never seemed to move beyond that not even a quote. One amazing developer however got interested and actually prototyped it for me for free but then he got busy with his own endeavors and couldn't finish it for me even with me offering to pay. 

That being said if any scripters for hire are reading this I still would love to get this thing made and would love to discuss it and get a quote.


----------

